# Hot Smoking with Wild Garlic



## smokingbunny (May 17, 2015)

I picked some Wild Garlic yesterday, so I was wondering if anyone else has Hot smoked Wild Garlic with anything?

Last year whilst Camping we found some Wild Garlic, so we smothered our Salmon with it and then hot smoked it, I would describe the taste as a delicate taste of Garlic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allium_ursinum


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2015)

SmokingBunny said:


> I picked some Wild Garlic yesterday, so I was wondering if anyone else has Hot smoked Wild Garlic with anything?
> 
> Last year whilst Camping we found some Wild Garlic, so we smothered our Salmon with it and then hot smoked it, I would describe the taste as a delicate taste of Garlic.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allium_ursinum


Probably great on a lot of things if you like it.

I never cared for it, but when we were kids, while out in the yards playing Football, my brother used to pick wild garlic, wipe the soil off on his pants, and eat it while we were playing. I still think of him whenever I mow through a bunch of it & get that smell rising from the mower.

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (May 17, 2015)

I have something similar as a nuisance weed in my back yard:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/163491/allium-tuberosum-aka-garlic-chives-aka-kow-choi-aka-nira


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2015)

Hello.  Glad to have you back.  As you know wild garlic is milder so maybe add a bit more.  I am sure anything you use it with will be lovely.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 18, 2015)

Are you talking about smoking the leaves and stems or the bulbs? The wild garlic in our garden does not seem to produce bulbs of any significant size.


----------



## smokingbunny (May 19, 2015)

Just the leaves and stems Wade. 

I'm thinking of purchasing some seeds, I have a nice shady area in my garden where I think they might have a chance of growing.


----------

